

Google results for Wikipedia pages now replaced with donation text - butwhy
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=aide

======
sparkzilla
It's part of the deepening relationship between Google and Wikipedia. Google
is using Wikipedia content to flesh out its search results, in exchange for
access to the free work of thousands of unpaid volunteers. Sergey Brin's
recent $500,000 donation to Wikipedia seems like a bargain compared to other
costs of data collection.

It's yet another reason why you should stop giving Wikipedia money
[http://newslines.org/blog/stop-giving-wikipedia-
money/](http://newslines.org/blog/stop-giving-wikipedia-money/)

